# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  انتخابات الاتحاد العام

## عم نصرالدين

*خلونا نتابع انتخابات الاتحاد العام هنا

أسئلة سريعة:
الانتخابات ستبدأ الساعة كم؟

من الذي سيشرف علي الانتخابات ؟

هل هناك خطاب دورة وميزانية مرة تانية ولا خلاص المجازة هي الأصل ؟

 شداد بقي علي شنو مرشح ولا لا؟
هل ستنقل قناة النيل الأزرق وقائع الانتخابات مرة أخري؟
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

** ستجري الانتخابات اليوم عند الثانية عشرة منتصف النهار. 

* الدكتور شداد سيقاطع  الانتخابات اليوم الي جانب صلاح ادريس مرشح الرئاسة وصلاح حسن سعيد المرشح  لامانة المال والذي اعلن اعتزاله العمل الرياضي وبالتالي سيفوز د معتصم جعفر  بالرئاسة واسامة عطا المنان بامانة المال بالتزكية.


هذا كل ما لدينا حتي الآن..
وربنا يستر..

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أعلنت المفوضية الإتحادية لهيئات الشباب والرياضة نشر الكشف  النهائي لمناصب الضباط الأربعة وكذلك المقاعد القومية لمجلس إدارة الإتحاد الرياضي  السوداني لكرة القدم الذين يتم إنتخابهم بواسطة الجمعية العمومية المنعقدة في  الثانية عشر من ظهر يوم السبت الموافق 28/8 وفي قائمة المرشحين لمنصب الرئيس معتصم  جعفر سر الختم.. كمال حامد إبراهيم شداد.. صلاح الدين أحمد محمد إدريس وفي منصب  نائب الرئيسي أحمد الطريفي الصديق الشيخ ولمنصب السكرتير مجدي شمس الدين عبد المجيد  ولأمانة المال أسامة عطا المنان حسن وصلاح حسن سعيد حسب الله وفي المقاعد القومية  أحمد الحاج المعزل ومحمود المبشر المبارك محمد وعبد الرحمن إدريس والفكي أحمد ومحمد  سيد أحمد سر الختم والصديق محمد أحمد الصديق وفياض أحمد محمد اسماعيل وعبد العزيز  مصطفى حسن عبد المعطي ومحمد العوض مكي حسين وطارق عطا صالح ومحمد جلال محمد أحمد ..  يذكر أن الدكتور كمال شداد قد أعلن أمس من خلال مؤتمره الصحفي عدم ترشحه في  الانتخابات وسيذهب للفيفا مرة ثانية
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد العام لكرة القدم المعادة اليوم السبت لديها بند واحد فقط وهو  الانتخابات حيث لن تناقش الجمعية العمومية أي بند خلاف العملية الانتخابية والتي  ستجرى تحت اشراف مباشر من قبل الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم الذي أوفد مندوبين للخرطوم  لمراقبة الانتخابات وقررت المفوضية أن يتم الفرز باشراف مناديب الفيفا تأكيداً على  الشفافية التامة في العملية الانتخابية والتي ستشرف عليها المفوضية بالكامل بعد أن  كونت لجنة من داخل المفوضية حتى تشرف على العملية الانتخابية. وأسندت أمر الانتخابات  لمنتسبين للمفوضية حتى لا يحدث الخطأ السابق الذي وقعت فيه المفوضية باشراف أشخاص  غير منتسبين للمفوضية الأمر الذي جعل صلاح ادريس يتقدم بطعن ضدهم ترتبت عليه اعادة  العملية الانتخابية.

*

----------


## acba77

*لك الشكر يا ايهاب علي الايضاحات 
اللهم ادينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكور ياهوبا وهكذا عودتنا دوما 

وفي انتظار المزيد الجديد
*

----------


## وهبة

*اها يا شباب .....الاخبار شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*مشكور على الجهد
يا إيهاب
وفي انتظار الجديد في
هذا الموضوع الشييق
                        	*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*التجميد ولا ابشعيرات
*

----------


## Mudather taj elsir

*با اخوانا الحصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*مشكور ايهاب و الله يديك العافية
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الانتخابات مطوقة بسرية تامة
منعت كافة الأجهزة الاعلامية من حضور الانتخابات

حتي قبل ساعتين من الآن لم يتأكد ترشيح كمال شداد

انتهت عمليات الاقتراع وتمت الآن عملية فرز الأصوات


سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل حال ورودها لنا من المصدر 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شكراً نصرالدين  وشكراً  إيهاب

وليتكم  تصلون  لمعرفة  موقف

وفد  الفيفا  من  شرعية العمليه

الإنتخابيه  اليوم0
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

شكراً نصرالدين وشكراً إيهاب

وليتكم تصلون لمعرفة موقف

وفد الفيفا من شرعية العمليه

الإنتخابيه اليوم0



وفد الفيفا مشارك بالاشراف علي العملية الانتخابية

وكفي
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 9 (9 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حافظ النور, محمدطيب, جاميكا, mawia eriba, mohammed_h_o, mub25, Mudather taj elsir, ود الحلة, نصرالدين أحمد علي
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

وفد الفيفا مشارك بالاشراف علي العملية الانتخابية

وكفي



فعلاً وسيرفع تقريره بالكيفية التي سارت بها الانتخابات وذلك بعد اعتباره أن المفوضية ليست بالجسم الغريب والمراقبين أبدوا رضاهم عن الترتيبات التي تمت للجمعية العمومية
 والنتائج بعد قليل إن شاء الله.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

شكراً نصرالدين  وشكراً  إيهاب

وليتكم  تصلون  لمعرفة  موقف

وفد  الفيفا  من  شرعية العمليه

الإنتخابيه  اليوم0




منقول/صحيفة الصدي:أدلى الشيخ طه  إسماعيل عضو وفد الفيفا لمراقبة انتخابات الاتحاد العام بتصريحات للصدى أمس ذكر  فيها أنهم جاءوا من الفيفا لمراقبة الانتخابات وسينفذوا تعليمات الاتحاد الدولي  بحذافيرها وسيرفعوا تقريراً للفيفا عقب الفراغ من الانتخابات وقال: بالنسبة لنا  الانتخابات ستعاد في منصبي الرئيس وأمين المال والمقاعد القومية وحسب التوجيه  الصادر من الفيفا سيسمح للأشخاص الذين منعوا من الترشح لتقديم أنفسهم وإلغاء الرسوم  المفروضة على الترشح وهذا تم بالفعل، وذكر الشيخ طه إسماعيل أن المفوضية موجودة في  النظام الأساسي للاتحاد السوداني وهي ليست جسماً غريباً، وقال: أشرفت من قبل على  انتخابات عامي 2004 و2007 وبالتالي ليست جسماً غريباً. 
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*مشكور على الجهد
يا إيهاب
الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*إنتهي الفرز قبل قليل والاعلان الرسمي بعد قليل ايضا

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*النتائج الغير رسمية
د. معتصم جعفر للرئاسة
اسامة عطا المنان لأمانة المال

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الفكي وبرجاس والمبشر وعطا فازوا بالمقاعد القومية

*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*مشكور يا ايهاب ونحن في الانتظار 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المقعد الخامس للمقاعد القومية نال عدد متساوي من الاصوات (37 صوت) كل من محمدسيد احمد والصديق محمد احمد الصديق وستتم اعادة انتخابهما مرة أخري الان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتمنى ان يفوز محمد سيداحمد بالمقعد الخامس في المقاعد القومية الراجل يستاهل
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*يا خوانا الجمعية ماشه كيف
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ننتظر اعادة التصويت للمقعد الخامس في المقاعد القومية تمهيدا للاعلان الرسمي للنتيجة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبروك لمعتصم جعفر بثقة الجمعية وانتخابه رئيسا للاتحاد العام السودانى 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

المقعد الخامس للمقاعد القومية نال عدد متساوي من الاصوات (37 صوت) كل من أحدالمرشحين ومحمدسيد احمد وستتم اعادة انتخابهما مرة أخري الان



ارتفع عدد أصوات محمد سيد أحمد 17 صوتاً عن المرة السابقة
وانخفضت اصوات الربراب الي 17 صوت بنقص 3 اصوات عن السابقة

ان الرجال نجحها في فعلها لا في الكلام
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الف مبروك دكتور معتصم جعفر
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*مبروووووك  محمد  سيد أحمد

المصدر  قناةالشروق 0
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*51 صوتا لدكتور معتصم 
17 صوتا للسيد صلاح ادريس
صفر من الاصوات لشداد فيفا
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

مبروووووك  محمد  سيد أحمد

المصدر  قناةالشروق 0




مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
الراجل الحمــــــــــــــــــــــش



إتشددي

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الارباب ما زال متواجداً بمباني الاكاديمة 

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*محمد سيد  أحمد أهم  لينا من  معتصم  ذاتو0

داحا يبقى   للطريفى و مجدى شوكة  حوت لا

تتبلع  لا  بتفوت 0
*

----------


## الحمادي

*ألف مبروك للدكتور معتصم  ...! 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الارباب ما زال متواجداً بمباني الاكاديمة 



 


مسكين  البداء  يأمّل    وأمله  يغلبو  تحقيقو0000

والبقيف  فى  درب  المريخ  واسهرو ونشاف ريقو 0

*

----------


## الحمادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الارباب ما زال متواجداً بمباني الاكاديمة 



ما مصدق الحصل ... ولا بيسمكر في حاجه ... ! .. ان شاء الله عهد السمكره يكون انتهى ..؟
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

محمد سيد أحمد أهم لينا من معتصم ذاتو0

داحا يبقى للطريفى و مجدى شوكة حوت لا

تتبلع لا بتفوت 0



 كلام سليم مية المية
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الاعلان الرسمي للنتيجة بواسطة د. طه اسماعيل عضو الفيفا
وهو يقول الحكومة تمد الاتحاد بالمساعدات ولكنه ليس مبرر لتدخلها في شئون الاتحاد
ويهنئ د. معتصم بالفوز ويحيي د. شداد ومجدي والطريفي
والمقاعد القمومية

والكلام واضح
لا تجميد والنتخابات شرعيــــــــــــــــــــة
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*د. معتصم يحيي الجمعية العمومية ويحيي المجلس السابق ويقول الهدف الرئيسي التنسيق سويا وفق رؤي الجميع لادارة النشاط الرياضي وادارة حوار مع الجميع.

تعاونا مع وزارة الرياضة وأحيي الوزير وكذلك المفوضية التي تعي دورها ونشكر وفد الفيفا 
ونؤكد التزامهم باكساب الجمعية الشرعية القانونية.
ونأمل ان نفتح صفحة جديدة للرياضة السودانية وشاهد عليها الاتحاد الدولي

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

الراجل الحمــــــــــــــــــــــش 


إتشددي



مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
الراجل الكلس
اتربربي
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*مبروووووك محمد سيد أحمد
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عاجل: صلاح ادريس يطعن في صحة اجراءات الجمعية العمومية بأكثر من ثمانية أخطاء 
من خلال تجاوزات قانون واللائحة العمومية (حسب قوله)
ويقول أن هناك ممارسات غير أخلاقية وغير سوية شابت العملية الانتخابية


*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*مبرووووووووووك 
إيهاب يديك العافيـــة
وبالتوفيق لمعتصم ومجموعته
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*صلاح ادريس للرياضية 104: أنا ما متضايق لكن داير أشوف الجماعة ديل حدهم وين وحأطعن وتاني الانتخابات حتتعاد واتمني من مزمل أبوالقاسم ان يوفي بعده ويفتح الملف المالي الاسود والذي توقف ولا أدري لما توفق

*

----------

